# Native Artifact?



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Last weekend I found this stone in a cut bean field. It appears to be some sort of shale I'm not familiar with. One side has an edge like a knife and it appears to be handmade as the angles do not match perfectly like you would find on machined surfaces. I found something similar on a artifact website. The hole is slightly tapered. I've included 4 pics. Has anyone found stones like this or what are your thoughts?

Here is something similar. Scroll near the bottom.

http://www.iceageartifacts.com/axes_celts_tools_2.htm


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Pretty neat find. This must be what I found.

http://twipa.blogspot.com/2014/06/gorgeous-gorgets.html?m=1


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Someone at Oakland U. or UM Flint must know where you can take that for evaluation. Somewhere near the Lake George & Bowers intersection there were Indian arrowheads and some tools found at more time. At least that is what I was told. I never actually saw anything. Are you near there ?
Any other things found over the years in the neighborhood ?

L & O


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Liver and Onions said:


> Someone at Oakland U. or UM Flint must know where you can take that for evaluation. Somewhere near the Lake George & Bowers intersection there were Indian arrowheads and some tools found at more time. At least that is what I was told. I never actually saw anything. Are you near there ?
> Any other things found over the years in the neighborhood ?
> 
> L & O


I'm not near there. A relative found elk, mountain lion, maybe caribou? and other such bones while digging peat for his lake. Turned out his bog was once a lake that Natives lived on. One of the Universities still have the animal bones. Also, I believe a burial site was discovered a few miles from the lake. I found this not too distant from both.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

You are on the right track as to what you have found. Looks like an Anishinaabe gorget, for sure! Very cool, rare find. If I were you, I would visit that field as often as your schedule allows after a good rain & after each plowing of that field.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

itchn2fish said:


> You are on the right track as to what you have found. Looks like an Anishinaabe gorget, for sure! Very cool, rare find. If I were you, I would visit that field as often as your schedule allows after a good rain & after each plowing of that field.


Thanks! I'm always on the lookout while walking a worked field, but this is my first find. I will be sure to check that field again. My boys were with me when I picked it up, they can't get enough of stuff like that. Very cool!


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

That's a fine looking gorget. Nice find.


----------



## IamI (Sep 28, 2011)

looks more like a fire starter, put the stick in the hole and spin hot ash falls on dry grass or moss and starts to burn.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

That is a very cool find!!


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Very cool! I've seen a lot of arrowheads found in fields, but your post and the archaeology link are welcome info on the possibilities. I found this arrowhead around seven years ago next to a sandtrap on a west Michigan course; figured the crew or a golfer raked it out and didn't notice or forgot to pick it up. It's still very sharp. I'm no expert, and couldn't say if it's a true native artifact.


----------



## Woodstock (Sep 9, 2014)

Quite certain that this is a scraping tool, probably for fleshing animal hides.


----------



## growninmi (Feb 27, 2013)

Ahhh, the Indian Love Stone...aka just another f'n rock.

Sorry.
Very cool stuff.
I've got a 9 year old that is a huge rock hound.
We can't go anywhere without him picking rocks up.
He's been puddingstone hunting at any parking lot that has small rocks. 

Cool stuff posted on here, very neat find. 
I'm in the Chelsea area, not far from where the Mammoth was unearthed this past year.
Happy hunting everyone.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

UnknwnBanditRowdyTucoRojo said:


> Very cool! I've seen a lot of arrowheads found in fields, but your post and the archaeology link are welcome info on the possibilities. I found this arrowhead around seven years ago next to a sandtrap on a west Michigan course; figured the crew or a golfer raked it out and didn't notice or forgot to pick it up. It's still very sharp. I'm no expert, and couldn't say if it's a true native artifact.
> View attachment 209084


I'm certainly no expert either, but IMO that is an arrow head. Nice find.


----------



## growninmi (Feb 27, 2013)

There is a geology center in the Waterloo area by Chelsea. They have a large display of arrow heads and other artifacts. Some are "fake " but some are authentic. 
It's a good little place to visit if I'm the area. 
Gerald Eddy, I believe is name of it.

Congrats on the cool find ChasingEyes.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

UnknwnBanditRowdyTucoRojo said:


> Very cool! I've seen a lot of arrowheads found in fields, but your post and the archaeology link are welcome info on the possibilities. I found this arrowhead around seven years ago next to a sandtrap on a west Michigan course; figured the crew or a golfer raked it out and didn't notice or forgot to pick it up. It's still very sharp. I'm no expert, and couldn't say if it's a true native artifact.
> View attachment 209084


Ya, I have no doubt that's an arrowhead. Cool find!


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Here's a arrowhead I found Saturday in blowsand in a woods near river.I'm guessing it's a bird point based on size.I've found alot of pieces of flint in this spot,so this spring I've looked couple times after rains.got lucky! Was thrilled to see it mostly exposed.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

BUCK/PIKE said:


> Here's a arrowhead I found Saturday in blowsand in a woods near river.I'm guessing it's a bird point based on size.I've found alot of pieces of flint in this spot,so this spring I've looked couple times after rains.got lucky! Was thrilled to see it mostly exposed.


Very cool! I've never seen one that small. Smart way to search.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Here it is with 2 others I've found over the years.these 2 were found walking plowed fields around my house.very different points the white/red swirled one is very heavy and bulky looks like quartz??possible very early point for heavier game animals??
The other very lightweight flint very sharp,possible woodland tip maybe?
I know the woodland Era Indians really got into bows and lighter weight arrowheads to match smaller game.any thoughts appreciated,I'm sure many know more info/history then me.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

The early natives were true craftsmen at making arrow points and other tools from flint.If I had to make living making stone tips for arrows and spears. I would have had to survive on vegetables.:lol:


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

BUCK/PIKE said:


> Here it is with 2 others I've found over the years.these 2 were found walking plowed fields around my house.very different points the white/red swirled one is very heavy and bulky looks like quartz??possible very early point for heavier game animals??
> The other very lightweight flint very sharp,possible woodland tip maybe?
> I know the woodland Era Indians really got into bows and lighter weight arrowheads to match smaller game.any thoughts appreciated,I'm sure many know more info/history then me.


Very nice finds. I don't recall ever seeing one made of quartz. Interesting stuff. Wish I had more time to study what is known about those who were here before us.


----------

